# THIS picture really makes me want to buy this dog



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

And for nearly $2,000, to boot! What on _earth_ were they thinking?! :lol:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Good grief! Glad I haven't had breakfast yet!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

There has been a whole lot of discussion on that one.
It appears to be "real" sigh.
He is also training his dogs for home protection and he can "rent them to you" His website [google "allen family trust" is sadly amusing.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> There has been a whole lot of discussion on that one.
> It appears to be "real" sigh.
> He is also training his dogs for home protection and he can "rent them to you" His website [google "allen family trust" is sadly amusing.


 
More sad then amusing. Sad for the dogs..... :-(


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess you guys do not remember Kabe in her shorts and black socks photo. LOL


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It appears he plans on producing about 100 puppies a year even though he has 9 month old dogs for sale, and 11 weeks old. The 11 week old puppies seem to be the offspring of the oldest dam bred to her son.

You know, I even emailed the AKC on grounds of misprepestation and breeding puppies,[he is assigning SV A-stamps to his dogs under the age of one year, he is claiming a "famous" dog "Xantra zum Lahntal" - "world champion for 26 years in a row" - of course "zum Lahntal" means something but it looks like an American stealing the kennel name of a famous dog from a few years back.........and to his vet begging him to talk with the man about his breeding practices. I imagine some kid will get bit before it is all over with. If you google his adress, he must live on less than a tenth of an acre too.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

"We started with my original German Shepherd dog _*King Von Allen *_whom I aquired in 1996 from a breeder in San Diego County, His monther was form Germany and was world champion 26 years in a row."

*
world champion 26 years in a row* Now THAT is a dog!!

"
*Customer testimonials* 
We are in to the upcomming fourth Litter of puppies. So at this time our customers are all those lucky people whom have purchased a new puppy from us. We hope one day we start seeing feedback posted here on their dogs.:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I think I have seen that beer belly before. Didn't he have a speedo on in his last add?

"he's too sexy for his shirt, too sexy!"


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I guess you guys do not remember Kabe in her shorts and black socks photo. LOL


At least I was clothed!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Show the picture Kristen, you know you want to. : )


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> King was born of a litter of 26 puppies by his mother a 26 consective year world champion AKC winner. His is one of the most famous top Pediree lines ever.




Wow! A 26-year AKC winner AND she had 26 puppies in one litter?! That IS some dog!





> *Prince Von Allen has come of age this month Feb. 2009 for stud Services and Breeding use. At one year old he now weights in at 140 LBs. and is the largest of our dogs. He is from Nose tip to tail tip 60 inchs and from the ground to the top of his shoulders 30 inchs tall.**He began he breeding lasat month with tessa.*


*

*Isn't Tessa his mother?!






Jeff, I don't still have it.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow nice looking mut, NOT! I wonder how much more for a dog with the ears up? 
That beer belly is impressive, if mine was that big I'd show it off too! Come on ladies, you know there's a 6 pack under there, maybe even a 12 pack!
I think I may email this guy and screw with him.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Edward, their aint nothing but a pony keg under there.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds like a loser with terrible grammer and spelling, who got a mail order bride, and is milking the "system" and unsuspecting buyers. Gotta love America...The land of opportunity


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> And for nearly $2,000, to boot! What on _earth_ were they thinking?! :lol:


The harness comes with the dog, and it's diamond encrusted.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd like to have a kennel full of dogs that live to be 26, sure cuts down on training new ones.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> The harness comes with the dog, and it's diamond encrusted.



No he will sell you the harness for $100 or a heavy duty one for $150. You can buy it along with a tea pot or a jade something or other.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

For being disabled and strugglining with money, it sure looks like he keeps that belly is full of food, and more importantly... BEER


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> . Gotta love America...The land of opportunity


There's an ass for every seat here :wink:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward, I e-mailed him posing as an interested buyer, asking if he had any of the Prince/Tessa puppies available. He said he had 2 females and 1 male, and normally they were $600, but for the next 10 days, they are on sale for $450 (cash or money order only). I just have to drive to his house and get it, because he does not ship. I would also have to call first, because he has many dogs and some are guard dogs. He said that he is working with the AKC and in another 3 years, he is hoping that the AKC will recognize a new class size for the German shepherds! Wow! :-&



Too bad the AKC has no problems with inbreeding. They could care less whether a dog was bred to his mother or not, as long as they get their registration fees! :evil:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

And they are perfectly fine with letting puppies beget puppies

"Keep in mind that AKC Rules do not allow, except with special documentation, the registration of a litter out of a dam less than 8 months or more than 12 years of age at the time of mating, or by a sire less than 7 months or more than 12 years of age at the time of mating."


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Wow, what encouraging standards ! :-(


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> And they are perfectly fine with letting puppies beget puppies
> 
> "Keep in mind that AKC Rules do not allow, except with special documentation, the registration of a litter out of a dam less than 8 months or more than 12 years of age at the time of mating, or by a sire less than 7 months or more than 12 years of age at the time of mating."


That is amazing, 8 months and able to breed? WTF??? Nice going AKC (All Kanines Can).:lol: 

Let me guess, all the AKC breeders demanded that the AKC reconises breedings from dogs of 8 months. Can those that support the AKC defend this?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Right off the AKC web page - I could not believe it.

http://www.akc.org/about/faq.cfm?page=6

"Support the AKC" - they are the only registry recognized by USA, for dogs from US no - what other registry with the schutzhund clubs accept? 

UKC is as bad
http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/RegistrationLitterReg

CKC - who would care?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

"Too bad the AKC has no problems with inbreeding. They could care less whether a dog was bred to his mother or not, as long as they get their registration fees!"

I personally see no problem with that if the dogs are good. I do think they should require that any pup that has to be hand fed or a vets care to survive be noted on the pedigree so people know they are getting a cull. It should also be noted if the bitch needs a C section to deliver.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Let me be clear. I'm not against linebreeding or inbreeding, if it's done right. To do it simply because your stud dog got too old for AKC to register his puppies anymore is unacceptable.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This is his foundation stud - nuff said?
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/607341.html

Show is King with his son Prince Von Allen.
King is the son of the Late Xantra Zum Lahntal. whom was a many time over world champion from Germany. Some 26 consective times in a row. Before she aws sold the American Owner whom breeded she and from whom I purchased King from in 1996. King is now retired and living the good life as a grandpa with many childern and grandchildern.
All of his childerna nd grandchildern are much bigger.
Allen House of German Shepherds
http://allenfamilytrust.com/AHGS0.aspx
is our web site for our dogs.

This is his foundation dam
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/607345.html

Photo of King, Tessa and Prince. Tessa is in the center. Her first litter of one boy, Prince Von Allen


It appears that those he does not sell will simply be bred back to one another so I imagine Prince will now be bred to his sisters than don't sell and his offspring that don't sell.......


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Let me be clear. I'm not against linebreeding or inbreeding, if it's done right. To do it simply because your stud dog got too old for AKC to register his puppies anymore is unacceptable.


Kristen, my comments were not directed at anyone. I am just adding a touch of reality to the comments in general. If emails and such are being sent to AKC about how they should run their business, let's cover all the bases. "For the good of the breed" is a phrase that anyone that has saved a pup should stike from their rhetoric. It isn't good for the breed. If people are going to save the weak, then why critisize those that inbreed? I did it myself in the beginning....it is hard not to.....but it is the "responsible" breeders job to breed the best quality dogs possible.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nancy, the quickest way out of the breeding business is to randomly inbreed crap dogs together. If the dogs are no good, he won't be around long.....maybe he will breed some world beaters. Who knows. At any rate, he should put on a shirt if he is going to have his picture taken. I wouldn't buy a dog from him on that alone. To be clear, I am not saying that anything that has been said is wrong...and judging from the picture it is probably true. Is so, he just won't last last long.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> "Too bad the AKC has no problems with inbreeding. They could care less whether a dog was bred to his mother or not, as long as they get their registration fees!"
> 
> I personally see no problem with that if the dogs are good. I do think they should require that any pup that has to be hand fed or a vets care to survive be noted on the pedigree so people know they are getting a cull. It should also be noted if the bitch needs a C section to deliver.


I think that would be great info to have available and could only benefit the breeds i havent seen that said before and it makes sense to me


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I really didn't mean to put a damper on the thread. One thing that bothers me is you seldom hear professionals such as doctors, lawyers and such berating others in their profession because they don't agree with how they do things. It has always bothered me that there is such a profound lack of professionalism amongst breeders. I really don't understand it. Here is a piece that always comes to mind when I read that a posse is forming and the AKC or powers to be has been contacted because someone "does thing differently". Written by Martin Niemoller....a German pastor.

I received an email not too long ago from the conformatioin side of the airedale world regarding the AVMA's new stance on cosmetic surguries....Tail docking in this particular case. They said they would really appreciate my support of their opposition to this new stance and the upcoming bills that are being introduced. I asked them simply how many of them opposed the bills that were trying to stop the use of dogs for fur. I also told them my dogs can do everything fine with a full tail and no, I would not write a letter. I also sent them this poem....because now they have come for what they do and they can fight it on their own.

"When the Nazis came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist. 
Then they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.

Then they came for the trade unionists,
I did not protest;
I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews,
I did not speak out;
I was not a Jew.

When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out for me."


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol funny that seeing the title of the thread I KNEW KNEW it was this guys because he was on Stupid pet owners as a topic the other day


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Sadly there are dumbf*** who are going to buy the pups. He's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Did anyone read about his napalm patent??? WTF?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn you all!!! After seeing this threat pop up so many times I finally bit on it and went to this guys website...........I want my 5 minutes back that I wasted while I was there!

W T F ????


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Damn you all!!! After seeing this threat pop up so many times I finally bit on it and went to this guys website...........I want my 5 minutes back that I wasted while I was there!
> 
> W T F ????


Please don't allow yourself to be influenced by his marketing techniques and start showing off your pups with no shirt and flip flops. Then again he's selling his crap dogs and don't you give them away?:-k


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Damn you all!!! After seeing this threat pop up so many times I finally bit on it and went to this guys website...........I want my 5 minutes back that I wasted while I was there!
> 
> W T F ????


 
I did the same thing when it kept popping up on PDB. Finally broke down and looked, and wished I hadn't. :-& I feel sorry for the poor dogs though.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Please don't allow yourself to be influenced by his marketing techniques and start showing off your pups with no shirt and flip flops. Then again he's selling his crap dogs and don't you give them away?:-k


LOL.....Dont worry Chris, If I use that type of marketing approach it will not be me, but rather a hot 22 year old female with her shirt off promoting my dogs! LOL
Then maybe I would not have to give my washouts away, maybe then they would have more value and I bet I would never have to make another trip to the airport again to ship a dog out......EVERYONE would drive heer to get their dogs!!
................hmmmm, you gave me an idea..................


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

He's plumb loco!!!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Dwyras Brown said:


> He's plumb loco!!!


Who, Mike or the guy in the picture?
(heee!)


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

The guy in the picture. Hell I would buy a dog from any day of the week, if I could afford one.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Dwyras Brown said:


> The guy in the picture. Hell I would buy a dog from any day of the week, if I could afford one.


(presume you would in fact buy a dog from *Mike*, so would I) I thought you meant the guy in the pic, but plumb crazy could be defined as:



mike suttle said:


> LOL.....Dont worry Chris, If I use that type of marketing approach it will not be me, but rather a hot 22 year old female with her shirt off promoting my dogs! LOL


too. Just a different end of the crazy spectrum. LOL. 

There probably are chicks who look at that big belly gsd pic and think it is so cool. :slapsforehead:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Extentive studies have been conducted into the intelagence of the German Shepherd and it been learned they are the very smartest of all the known dogs with a known understanding of over two thousand spoken words that they can uderstand and follow.



2000 words!!!!!


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

You are right Michele. Buy a dog from Mike, not Napalm Allen.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> LOL.....Dont worry Chris, If I use that type of marketing approach it will not be me, but rather a hot 22 year old female with her shirt off promoting my dogs! LOL
> Then maybe I would not have to give my washouts away, maybe then they would have more value and I bet I would never have to make another trip to the airport again to ship a dog out......EVERYONE would drive heer to get their dogs!!
> ................hmmmm, you gave me an idea..................


Don't forget to have a Chippendale's type there for your female clients. :lol: O


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is the response I got from this guy. I told him that his dogs do not represent the GSD breed in a favorable way and the he should not be breeding them. That I know the USCA National Breed warden personally and I will forward his information, although he would not be able to prevent his breeding of GSD's he will provide educationtional materials for proper breedings. I guess some others have put some heat on him too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) 

If you looked most all the photos we of all puppies.
They are trying to get the site updated.

I sure when he contact me and see from the hospital records I have been in the hospital, in and out over the last six months and underwent heart operation. He find all the dog are fine. 

You and many other can have you opions, but they are all wrong and the dogs are all GSD.

He can email me. I am always interested. 
I have only two adult Dogs. One none AKC Guard dog. And all the rest are puppies. I have only had two three litters. The first was only a single dog. Which he find meets all the GSD. Since then we have had two litters. None of which are over eight months old.

No photos other then King or Tessa were of any dogs older than four months at best before I was into the hospital. 

Only a few now photos were taken in the house of some of the dogs with me. 

Both my dogs I own that I breed are Both AKC and listed with long AKC History. 
He can check that and will see this to be true. You like so many others are making untrue statements and assuming things that do not exist.

It seems no one want to see that I can get the dogs original size back as found in acient digs from all around the world which is that the dog was once bigger. 
Something just feeding the dog a 100% natural food diet and not dog food can do.
It is not possible and I bet he will agree that is not possible to do either. If they reach the little bigger size just because of some food difference then it only natural for the dog to be that size.

And that is what you and the other think is so wrong. But something that universities all around the world are finding in digs. Something he can check and should even know about also.

My Sister-in-law is one of the country most know leading experts in this field and teachs in another collage. 
My Brother the head of the Genom Project for the US Government maping the genes of the animals and humans.
Something none of you seem to be aware of or have any interest in the data found in these other areas.

I sure he and I will have much to talk about. And it will give him many years to check out and verify before he can make that determination I wrong. 
And I sure he will agree it worth finding out also by letting the attempt I trying to go on and see if this is true. If he with a collage he most likely be legally required to.

As the dogs get older they are more and more just like all other German Shepherds. Since there is just one grown dog 









Prince and he looks just like every German Shepherd. This is my only grown dog form all the first litter and he was the only puppy. He 1 ½ now.










This is Shrek from the second litter taken a few weeks ago. Look like a normal German Shepherd to me also.

And everything is under a Medicare Trust. So what is going on is your all upsetting the Federal Judge, Last week he began issueing Supionas under hate mail. Someone call Animal Control who came here and there was nothing. They are turning over to the court that persons name and the judge can by law fine that person a minimum of $10,000.00.

Also they check I have a ID and hold a government standing and wanted to know if I wanted the email right then as by law they were required to turn it over to me if I demanded it.

I am doing my best to not get mad, and to not have another heart problem. Which is were to happen anyone contacting me would be held accountable.

When you went to me site did you take the time to check I am a United States Presidental Task Force Member and still a Court officer?
So I would not be breeding any dogs that are not AKC Regestered German Shepherds? All my dog are and have their papers from AKC.












So it not the dog is it, it the info that I have a bigger dog and I involved with Iams Dog Food and asked AKC in advance to allow me to see if I could prove the bigger size over the next five years that they said was hoe long and if I could show that I could they would add the size and make a new class for the large size. And what you are trying to do is find a way to stop me since you dislike the idea and believe you can being someone in to do this.

I wonder does that person know that under the law he is required to allow me to try and would have to support this attempt? Have you asked his this? Or are you just out to do anything.

And if the one or a few dogs are the only ones that ever got this big and then they all just came back to the normal your happy with and I cannot prove what I am seeking? Have you considered that to might happen ?
No I bet the only thing you are wanting to do is create more harassment to me and force me to use the law.

Like you said you are already sure he cannot stop me, why would you want to cause him a legal problem.

I just cannot believe all of you people. Over a hand full of dogs I am keeping to breed and try something new. 
And how did all the different types of dog ever got into being. Gee because someone tried something different and did it.

Ok, I think you get the idea. 

I am not breeding oversized dogs or any none AKC German Shepherds. Ok. And Puppy photos are not going to support any of the BS people have listed. 

And I not running any dog mill. They already came by. And the Judge already got involved. You are messing with a Government Managed Medical Trust. They want to have the dog pay some of the medical bills and they will most likely involve the court. Which I know is very, very bad for anyone working for that University and it could stop any funding. I do not wish that on him because you do not like me.

But I would not care , OK.

Thank You.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Here is the response I got from this guy. I told him that his dogs do not represent the GSD breed in a favorable way and the he should not be breeding them. That I know the USCA National Breed warden personally and I will forward his information, although he would not be able to prevent his breeding of GSD's he will provide educationtional materials for proper breedings. I guess some others have put some heat on him too.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)
> 
> ...


Ok, now it all makes perfect sense to me. LOL !!!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I would buy one of his dogs, just so he had enough money to buy a bra.:-&


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

It's unintentionally hillarious.. :-\" :mrgreen: 

This is the picture of one of their brood bitches... 










I mean, come on, surely they could have taken a better and more flattering picture of the dog when it's to go on a website for advertising purposes..
:roll:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I think they might be "slow" adults


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are thousands of these people out there right now, just as ****ing dumb as this guy breeding dogs. People want to spay and neuter somethng so ****ing bad, this is the type of person that ruins it for everyone. This is the guy that tries to sneak ammunition off the range. THis is the guy that repeatedly got drunk and kept crashing his car into shit so now we have all the rediculous traffic laws. This, metaphorically is the guy that made it so that we all have to endure rediculous rules in a "free" country. Everytime I put on a seatbelt I think how much I hate this idiot, and his counterpart in the retarded law section of congress.


Oh his poor heart. He is a lying sack of shit. Maybe he will read this and the strain will be too much.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Extentive studies have been conducted into the intelagence of the German Shepherd and it been learned they are the very smartest of all the known dogs with a known understanding of over two thousand spoken words that they can uderstand and follow.
> 
> 2000 words!!!!!


Does that mean the dogs have better spelling and gramar than the owner? Or, wait, maybe he had the shepherd answer emails - in that case, BAD DOG, no more dog treats untill you learn to type properly!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I sent him an e-mail asking about the inbred litter and he accused_ me_ of being the one to call down Animal Control on him! :lol:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have to wonder if he didn't OD on Napalm!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

It’s very hard for me to understand the reply you sent. You stated that all your dogs are AKC registered, OK, so what! A dog could have five legs and get AKC registered. Just because your gsd’s are AKC registered does not mean they are suitable for breeding.
The reason you are getting many negative replies to your breeding practices is that many, like you, just stick two AKC GSD’s together and call that breeding. What you are lacking Sir, is the standards of structure and temperaments, the desire to improve the breed.
This type of breeding is what has ruined the GSD in USA. In Germany the dog must pass a confirmation test to be bred and registered, it’s called Schutzhund. I can only wish that was true here in the USA.
Do you have the Standard for GSD’s? I will provide it to you, if not.
Have you ever heard of Schutzhund?
Do you have the desire to improve the GSD breed?
Breeders of the GSD in the USA must basically police themselves, many quality breeders follow the SV confirmation standards.
FYI, the GSD is not an ancient breed, far from it. The SV (Verein fur Deutsche Schaferhunde, the original German Breeding Confirmation Organization) and the original GSD created by Max Stephanitz, was registered in the 1890’s, the first registered GSD was Horand v. Grafrath, SZ1.
Sir, instead of just breeding because you have two AKC GSD’s, I hope you take to heart the fact that not all AKC GSD’s are breed worthy, that because people do this on a regular bases, it ruins the GSD. Faults of the dogs are passed on, thus weaking the GSD from what it was originally intended, both in appearance and temperament.
For a good understanding of the GSD, please read the book “The German Shepherd Today”, it will open your eye’s to what the GSD is suppose to be.


Send the book to me, I will read it. You can scan a copy on your computer and email it. I not against that. I will tell you I do not have it and right now they are not going to approve any money from my trust to purchase it. I just finished $65,000.00 in hospital bills. I told you I have a managed Medical trust. Under Government IRS trustee. If the money is not for paying the medical bills or the living bills it not approved. 
They issued a court order two years ago to the State of California to order special considerations and the breeding of the dogs for sale is under that Federal court order, so I can assure you they are not going to stop anything that makes money to offset the medical or the payments to the cost of living. 
You are not correct. He did not create the dog he created the origination of the standard of the breed as it known today. Something AKC wrote to me and came form out of the CEO’s office. The German Shepherd is the only domesticated dog one step down from a Wolf. 
What her created was the standard for the domesticated breed dog. Not the dog. I believe you can find this information and that it will not be denied.
We have to different views, But I do have in writing from the AKC. They agreed to this info and these facts and to what I asked to do and my being allowed to per suite of this. 
Yes I aware of the tests and have pre-limbs and other tests getting done to meet the records I have to get and meet setup by AKC to get what I trying to do. I have to have so five years from the start that the dog can and is the size I have by doing nothing but feeding them the diet I am using and that I have to have and run these tests, the hip X-rays at the times setup by the vets I am using and the records kept by them separate and independent from any of mine.
I started with my AKC dogs which came form the male a well known breeder and holder of many AKC awards. Who parents all have these tests on file, the female also parents with the tests on file and DNA testing on both because of one of each of the parents can from outside the USA.
Since I cannot yet have the test done that are recorded because the dogs are not yet old enough it seems to me you have other reasons to make your claim.
I according to both AKC and the vet doing all the tests and keeping the record have meet all the matters you claim I not. 
I am getting help from Birgit, another breeder http://www.policedogs.us/ because she took the time to talk to me and saw I do not know how to do the forms and made an error. She help me correct the forms to be right.
Since I doing everything with setup steps to have the records asked for and to meet what AKC asked, what is your problem? 
And with the change of the size they are expecting to see changes in how the dogs look and progress. What they want is by two years to three years of age is are the dogs passing and testing out. 
We seen in some of the dogs the ears are large and the dog has to grow up and develop mussel to get them to stand up and then become normal. Thus far they all have. But each dog show different times. Beside the ears being large and that one thing taking a longer time to see there have been no other matter. Like I said I have just two adult dogs.
King passed away. I have his first son Prince not yet two. He have no problems and pre-limbs were fine. He been ( they have set to wait till he put on weight ) two and one half years old to run the Hip test to have sent to get certified. They have chose to wait longer to allow him to gain more weight to show that what they believe will become his full normal weight he passes at. Tessa because she is a normal small dog at about 24 inches and both her mother and father were fully tested did not believe testing was required and she not part of what I testing for. They said not every dog needs to be tested. The Judge would never agree to that spending of the money that is outside my medical needs.
The next litter just turned nine months old this last week. None are yet even old enough to do anything but regular vet visits and general records. 
Yes I am aware of problems and the vet write all that into a log book on each of the dogs and if any are found the dog is removed and will never be breed with.
Shrek will never be breed with. He is for a pet or a guard dog. But the judge will allow someone to purchase the dog and if they want to use him on their own I have no say in that.
One of the female may not pass another test, but it a year to soon to know. 
So three one male and two of the females are for sure ok and have nothing wrong. 
Like I said I was out in the hospital, When they created the pages the dog were only three months old and no way to know any of that yet. I told you that I have only puppies.
Of the last litter I have just one female and she just turned 12 weeks old and appears to be fine, no problem shown at all.
You could see one of the dogs, Kimba is not a AKC dog and is our guard dog. He not used at all. But we do stud him out to people who want to have puppies from their own dogs and are not looking to have AKC dogs. Why not there nothing wrong in that. We got taken on him by someone who lived a few houses away. But I can kill a dog just because it not a AKC dog.
SO have I answered what you wanted to know? Yes I am aware of the tests and the judge has approved the testing of the important dogs only for the breeding of the AKC dogs to guarantee that we are meeting all these things.
So you are incorrect about me and our breeding. AKC if they been contacted has the info. But I do understand that they cannot give that info out.
I talk to the CEO and other heads there to get the necessary information and what I need and have to do. They are looking forward to find out the results and if I so prove the size can be a little larger by the food they said they will have the size of the 28 inch’s added to the German Shepherd. How they do it our listing that under is many years away. And If it can be done and I can prove that.
You understand Prince is the first, so five years beginning after and by the time I reach the end would mean I have a seven years of AKC generations and with all the required tests done along the way.
Since I never breed king till he was ten years old it was far too late to run tests. And Tessa was two and a half. So ?
Have you bothered to look up the history of my dogs? Both came from Breeders whom are both listed on the site, Kings is a very well know breeder and aware winner. I always thought when you begin with the best you normal will get good back.
I drought you have ever looked at all at any of that info.
And yes AKC I checked on King mother, I asked them to check if she was a champion and they confirmed she was. But they do not give me any details. They did require that before they issued the litter certificate and AKC papers for the puppies because King was over twelve years old. Just and they took more than four months in doing their research before they made their decision. And they then said no more litters ever with King.
So all along the way I am talking and working with AKC and getting help. What more would you think someone needs? 
I believe I have meet the highest checking and steps to be a breeder of and in good standing.
Thank You.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Ok, now it all makes perfect sense to me. LOL !!!


:-s :-s :-s

I'm going to make myself a mug of hot cocoa and go to bed, I lost you all on this thread.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> Kimba is not a AKC dog and is our guard dog. He not used at all. But we do stud him out to people who want to have puppies from their own dogs and are not looking to have AKC dogs. Why not there nothing wrong in that.




And _this_ is why we are fighting mandatory speuter laws and putting perfectly healthy dogs to sleep every day in shelters. ](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've not gone to bed and now I'm awake - that's what comes of not reading everything. 

Kristen,

This is sickening. We have it over here, too. Dogs that don't pass the Swiss Kennel Club rules and forbidden to breed, and then mated to other crapples. But so blatant and brutal as this man advertises, I have yet to see.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

_But....they have really good mussels!_ 


Er, uh, how are their shrimp and clams?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Huh!

It's late here but "mussel friend", can you define?

Regards,
little shrimp, alias Gill (half-pint)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

My god, did anyone read his "Naplam" story? This guy is an absolute crack up. He wants , and is in negotiations for 100 Billion Dollars in royalties for Napalm use, and then he is going to get royalities from all the movie and tv programs that have mentioned Napalm as well.
I think for a joke someone should send him a letter telling him his money has been awarded and he just needs to go to the white house, ask for Barrack and he has the cheque for him.
Its actually pretty sad, this guy is obviously a bit "special, its sad for his dogs, and its sad that his mail order brides life was so ****ed up she had to marry him to escape it.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Id love to see this guy with a 100 mil. That would be a reality show I would watch. I wonder how the breeding program would move along with a 100 mil?................... it might be a short show once the bride figures out she can get 98% and go back to her homeland. She would probably take the dogs too even though she never liked them.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I can’t even pick on this guy for real there is too much going on there, even I feel bad. Why don’t one of you retired house wifes start a thread about joining a SARs team. I love to read that stuff. This guy and his wife are the stereotype SARs team members’ maybe you can train together?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, exactly what retired housewives on this forum are on a SAR team Chris? Not one of the SAR folks on the forum matches that description.

Irritating, but then my team was involved in finding someone's father and returning him alive the night before father's day. 

You know. maybe that is not important to you but heaven forbid, you actually find yourself in that position with a family member gone missing, and maybe you will realize that there are a lot of good and proficient people out there doing this and not just the idiots you think we are.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Well, exactly what retired housewives on this forum are on a SAR team Chris? Not one of the SAR folks on the forum matches that description.
> 
> Irritating, but then my team was involved in finding someone's father and returning him alive the night before father's day.
> 
> You know. maybe that is not important to you but heaven forbid, you actually find yourself in that position with a family member gone missing, and maybe you will realize that there are a lot of good and proficient people out there doing this and not just the idiots you think we are.


 
How dare you take me seriously! And me and my tracking dog get lost in the woods all the time when were looking for someone, I am just lucky they are NJ woods and you can always find a road because you can always hear cars or I would need to get rescued, and the house wife thing was funny


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry..... in light of some recent posts it just struck a chord - and seemed irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nancy, I am sorry I ever said anything. I simply didn't realize that being stupid would bring so much joy to so many. 7 pages worth. He's probably really lucky he isn't retarded(provided he isn't). Hard to tell because he is illiterate. No telling how many pages you adults would be up to.
Carry on.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I had no idea this would go so far, either. I just thought it was a funny picture to try and sell a dog. I didn't know who this man was.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Just maybe you under estimated how much we love our breeds and really hate to see someone like this bredding them.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think for me was the realization he is planning on putting out 100 or so of these poorly bred dogs a year and is also training "security" dogs. Plus he has a small child and when you google the street address it does not look like he is at all equipped. It just sounds like a tragedy waiting to happen.

It is all so out there [the PMs folks have recieved have said much more than the publicly [by him] posted info which already says more than enough.

Edward-quit reading his page; you are losing your ability to spell [just kidding]


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe if someone really got AC on him, he can be at least slowed down in his grandiose plans. Someone on PDB actually called his vet to beg him to try and talk some sense into this man.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

As already mentioned, this type of "breeder" :-& gives the mandentory spay/neuter groups lots to work with. People have tried to talk sense to the "breeder" :-& nothing anybody says is going to make any difference to them at all. AKC only sees the $$$ for more registrations, they will do nothing except encourage them. 

Hopefully the dogs they do sell will go to good homes.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Since everyone recognized the names of his stock, I am assuming they were well known, for something. I guess everyone has hands on experience with what he is producing to know "all" the pups to be poor specimens? Anyone? I also got to ask how many of you know what it takes to put 100 OR SO pups on the ground in a year? How many of you will really be put out when a "do good" neighbor call the law and tells them you have more dogs than the codes allow for?
From what I can tell, no one even knows if the guy is on meds or something.
Some don't like my anaolgies between dogs and people but this sure reminds me of that lame old dog walking down the street thet has every lesser dog on the route running out to take a bite because they know he can't defend himself. Tell me there is that much difference between dogs and people.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

You are shitting us, right Don?

Read the guys e-mail responses, and tell us if he isn't one of the most ignorant GSD owner, never mind breeder, you've ever had the misfortune to read about or meet.

Just reading his garbage makes me want to change my name.

Randy


----------

